# Hotel Reward points for Europe trip.



## Bill4728 (May 13, 2008)

We have collected hotel reward points from Marriott, Hilton and Starwood in the hopes of a 2 week trip to France and Italy. Last night, we made reservations which would have averaged about $700/night all on reward points.

4 Nights in the Marriott Grand Flora -Rome (as part of a 7 night 150,000 pt european sampler - $700/night)
3 nights in the Marriott Paris -Champs Elysees (as part of a 7 night 150,000 pt european sampler $800/night)
4 nights in Florence ( thru Hilton reward points -$230/night)
3 nights in Venice at the Westin Europa (60K starwood points for a $1200/night room)

Normally, I don't find hotel reward points to be a great value but for travel in Europe they can be a killer deal.


----------



## Jimster (May 13, 2008)

*points*

I use my hotel rewards points in Europe all the time.  Frankly, that's the only way to go- especially to visit the cities.


----------



## majb (May 13, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> We have collected hotel reward points from Marriott, Hilton and Starwood in the hopes of a 2 week trip to France and Italy. Last night, we made reservations which would have averaged about $700/night all on reward points.
> 
> 4 Nights in the Marriott Grand Flora -Rome (as part of a 7 night 150,000 pt european sampler - $700/night)
> 3 nights in the Marriott Paris -Champs Elysees (as part of a 7 night 150,000 pt european sampler $800/night)
> ...



Bill, Can I ask what time of the year you are going on your trip? I am trying to find out how hard it is to use my Marriott points for booking hotels in Europe.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 13, 2008)

We are going next April.  So almost exactly 11 months from now. That is how we got the rooms on points. Booked early!


----------



## pwrshift (May 13, 2008)

Marriott is very 'thin' in Italy. Starwood rules IMO. You'll love the Starwood in Venice - I stayed on SPG points at the Danieli and upgraded to a suite facing the water. Loved it.

In Florence we stayed at another Starwood ... the Westin Excelsior (right across from the Grand Hotel - also nice SPG) and upgraded to a terrace penthouse which was also outstanding. Have no idea what the Hilton is like there, but facing the Arno from our terrace was very special.

Stayed at theHilton Palace in Sorrento and it was quite special. i know you're not going there but put it on your list for the next trip ... any uou will be going back, especially if you throw your coins in 'the' fountain in Rome! 

The Rome Flora was great for our week in Rome -- but the room was sure small compared to all the others we had. Location was super, and enjoyed drinks and dinner at Harry's Bar across the street. Enjoyed everything about Rome.  The 'sampler' is a great idea and about the only way you can get into the Flora these day (other than cash).

Marriott also won me over with the Paris Champs Elysses for my first trip - you are right in the middle of everything. You'll love it.

Great use of points and planning -- congrats. You'll be moving fast to do all that in 2 weeks, but next time you'll take it a little easier and meet the people. Enjoy.

Brian


----------

